# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Grand Casino Baden - sòng bạc đẹp nhất thế giới

## nguyetnt

Cho dù bạn ở London, Las Vegas hay Macau, bạn cũng có thể tìm thấy những casino thuộc diện hiện đại, tráng lệ nhất thế giới. Theo khảo sát của Fobers, hầu hết các casino nổi tiếng đều nằm ở những vị trí tuyệt đẹp như Monte Carlo, Antigua hay Moscow…


Ở Đức cũng thế! Những điều thú vị, tuyệt vời đang chờ đón những vị khách đến với Casino Baden; đi kèm với những dịch vụ chơi bạc tuyệt hảo, hấp dẫn những người chơi cao cấp từ khắp nơi trên thế giới trong suốt hàng thập kỷ.


Grand Casino Baden nổi tiếng thế giới
Casino Baden là một trong những casino lâu đời nhất tại Châu Âu. Xúc xắc vẫn lăn trên bàn chơi của casino đã có trên 200 năm tuổi này.


Được thành lập và thiết kế bởi Edouard Benazet; hội trường trong Baden có những nét tinh tế rất riêng, nơi những vẻ đẹp lịch sử nằm ẩn khuất sau những đường nét kiến trúc cũng như đẳng cấp chơi.


Đánh bạc luôn được xếp ở đẳng cấp cao nhất; bao gồm roulette kiểu Mỹ và Pháp, cũng như poker và black jack. Với những ai ưa thích chơi bạc điện tử, đã có 130 máy để phục vụ nhu cầu của mọi du khách.


Tuy không lộng lẫy xa hoa như những casino hiện đại mới xây dựng nhưng Baden có những nét quý phái, quyến rũ rất riêng và luôn luôn thể hiện được đẳng cấp của chính mình.


Casino nằm trong thành phố Baden ở miền Nam của nước Đức cũng là nơi tìm cảm hứng của nhiều nhà thơ, nhà văn người Nga khác; trong đó có Ivan Turgenev – người đã sống bảy năm trong thành phố này.


Casino cũng là nơi mà giới thượng lưu chứng tỏ vị trí và đẳng cấp của mình
Ông đã viết tiểu thuyết “ Khói” ở đấy. Fyodor Mikhailovich Dostoevsky đánh bạc thua cả chiếc nhẫn cưới và đã đưa những trải nghiệm tại bàn roulette vào trong tiểu thuyết “ Con bạc”.


Nhìn từ bên ngoài, casino nổi tiếng thế giới trong cánh phải của tòa nhà điều dưỡng mang tên Kurhaus Baden không có gì đặc biệt cho lắm, nhưng bên trong những người Pháp thuê lại đã thiết kế 4 gian sảnh theo phong cách đẹp nhất của Belle Epoque, “ thời kỳ tươi đẹp” của Châu Âu từ cuối thế kỷ XIX cho đến khi Thế chiến thứ nhất bùng nổ.


Đỉnh cao đầu tiên của casino là nhờ vào người Pháp Antoine Chabert. Người ta nói rằng 1827 ông đã cho mang chiếc đàn dương cầm ra khỏi casino vì Felix Mendelssohn –Bartholdy với một lần chơi đàn tự phát đã làm cho khách quên cả việc phải tiếp tục mất tiền.


Các nhạc sĩ thiên tài Niccolo Paganini, Johanness Brahms, Clara Schumann và Franz Liszt cũng đã từng cuốn hút những người khách nổi tiếng của Baden.



Nhà điều dưỡng có casino đẹp nhất thế giới
Casino không đơn thuần chỉ là nơi người ta đến để chơi cờ bạc, đó phải là nơi chứng tỏ đẳng cấp và vị thế trong giới thượng lưu. Để thu hút các thượng đế và mời gọi họ đến những lần sau, dịch vụ trong casino cũng được đặt lên hàng đầu.

----------


## nguyetnt

Đến với Grand Casino Baden; đồ uống hoàn toàn miễn phí, thức ăn gì cũng có, các tiện nghi được phủ bằng nhung quý ngày càng trở nên phổ biến. Thậm chí, có nhiều nơi được phủ xung quanh các bàn chơi bài bằng vàng thật, bạc thật sáng loáng đến chói mắt.


Trong một lần đến thăm Grand Casino Baden, nữ diễn viên nổi tiếng Marlene Dietrich (1901-1992)
đã từng thốt lên rằng đây là “sòng bạc đẹp nhất thế giới”.
Đối tượng đến với casino  thường có hai loại: nghiệp dư và chuyên nghiệp. Đối với các tay cờ bạc chuyên nghiệp, chuyện tiền bạc thắng thua được đặt lên hàng đầu và đôi khi, họ không quá coi trọng việc casino có được trang trí hiện đại hay không.


Điều này hoàn toàn trái ngược với giới nghiệp dư – những người đến với casino để có được giây phút thoải mái với chính đồng tiền của mình. Nếu như những tay cờ bạc chuyên nghiệp luôn đến casino một mình thì các tay cờ nghiệp dư lại hay mang theo vợ, chồng hoặc con đến.


Như thế có nghĩa là họ không chỉ chơi bạc mà còn có thể thư giãn và hiển nhiên casino cũng phải làm thế nào để đáp ứng được những nhu cầu này.

Cùng chiêm ngưỡng một số hoạt động diễn ra mỗi ngày ở Grand Casino Baden này nhé:


Nhân viên chia bài và những người chơi


Phòng chơi bài lớn nhất của Baden


Một gian phòng ( khu vực) chơi bài khác trong Baden

----------


## nguyetnt

Đến với Grand Casino Baden; đồ uống hoàn toàn miễn phí, thức ăn gì cũng có, các tiện nghi được phủ bằng nhung quý ngày càng trở nên phổ biến. Thậm chí, có nhiều nơi được phủ xung quanh các bàn chơi bài bằng vàng thật, bạc thật sáng loáng đến chói mắt.


Trong một lần đến thăm Grand Casino Baden, nữ diễn viên nổi tiếng Marlene Dietrich (1901-1992)
đã từng thốt lên rằng đây là “sòng bạc đẹp nhất thế giới”.
Đối tượng đến với casino  thường có hai loại: nghiệp dư và chuyên nghiệp. Đối với các tay cờ bạc chuyên nghiệp, chuyện tiền bạc thắng thua được đặt lên hàng đầu và đôi khi, họ không quá coi trọng việc casino có được trang trí hiện đại hay không.


Điều này hoàn toàn trái ngược với giới nghiệp dư – những người đến với casino để có được giây phút thoải mái với chính đồng tiền của mình. Nếu như những tay cờ bạc chuyên nghiệp luôn đến casino một mình thì các tay cờ nghiệp dư lại hay mang theo vợ, chồng hoặc con đến.


Như thế có nghĩa là họ không chỉ chơi bạc mà còn có thể thư giãn và hiển nhiên casino cũng phải làm thế nào để đáp ứng được những nhu cầu này.

Cùng chiêm ngưỡng một số hoạt động diễn ra mỗi ngày ở Grand Casino Baden này nhé:


Nhân viên chia bài và những người chơi


Phòng chơi bài lớn nhất của Baden


Một gian phòng ( khu vực) chơi bài khác trong Baden

Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## wildrose

ui tráng lệ quá

----------


## h20love

eo sòng bạc hoành tráng nhỉ

----------


## rose

bao h có $ vào đây chơi chuyến nhể

----------


## hcpro

nhin that la sang trong, bjo co tien phai di 1 lan cho biet moi dc

----------

